
There Are More Jobs for Fewer Workers, So Why Aren’t Wages Rising? - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/there-are-more-jobs-for-fewer-workers-so-why-arent-wages-rising/
======
sansavarous
Hmmm... [http://www.epi.org/publication/ceo-pay-continues-to-
rise/](http://www.epi.org/publication/ceo-pay-continues-to-rise/)

